# Saaz Ale Recipe Help



## johnno (10/9/06)

Hi all,
Due to Thirsty Boy's generous contribution for a hop swap I have about 200 grams of Saaz I would like to use in a ale recipe next weekend.

Barfridge suggested a Belgian strong ale and I have some 1762 that I could use.

A lager is not feasible for me at the moment as I just want to use all my hops and grain as I am moving around December.

Has anyone else used all Saaz in an ale?

I would like to hear your thoughts and experiences.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (10/9/06)

I made an Imperial Lager using all NZ B Saaz - It was nice, but I reckon it would have been awesome as a Belgian strong ale, I'll be making again soon with a Belgian yeast.

cheers Ross


----------



## Beer bum (10/9/06)

Johnno,

Today I have just done a honey type beer using Saaz.

2kg ldme, 1kg honey, 55g Saaz hops boiled for 60mins in 6 litres of water. I decided to chuck in 25g Cascade for the last 10 mins along with thalf tab of Irish moss. W34/70 yeast used. I was tempted to try the WLP530 but as I hadn't done this recipe before I thought I would stick to simple and see how it went.

I have no idea how it will turn out. It was a "try and see" to get something easy drinking

Cheers


----------



## barneyhanway (10/9/06)

One of the nicest commercial beers in NZ claims to be a tribute to the NZ clone saaz hop (B I think) - Macs Sassy Red. Its one of the only big commercials I can stomach. Wonderful stuff.
I'm not sure of the exact recipe, but its quite a dark red beer, with tons of late additions and dry hopping. Really sets your mouth on fire, but malty enough to handle it.
If you're going to go for a big hoppy aroma and flavour with these saaz might I suggest a fairly hefty malt bill for balance?

cheers


[edit:spelin]


----------



## Jazman (10/9/06)

Johno in Nz they have Speights that brew a pale ale using saaz late additons some kiwiws may not like it but i found the aroma was strong as the nz saaz acan be a bit citrus like so a pale ale with saaz would work


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/9/06)

Hey Johnno,

I have done a couple lately with the Saaz.

I did an all saaz Hefe with wyeat 3056 yeast. OK. The Saaz bit is alright, but I dont think I liked the yeast character all that much.

Also I am currently drinking a light pale ale, 96 % pale malt 4% crystal30L. OG 1.05 ish at about 45 IBUs. All saaz. Not bad at all, maybe a bit too bitter and I used a fair bit of hop in the flavour adduttion that I would cut back on next time to make it cleaner tasting and let more malt through.

And I did a pilsner as best I could at melbourne winter temps. OK, but not clean and crisp enough.

Have fun with them anyway

Thirsty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/9/06)

Try This out...I would add some more hops, but at the time I only had 90gms

Saaz Pale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 4.30
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.14
Anticipated EBC: 14.9
Anticipated IBU: 29.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount  Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.5 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
41.9 1.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
4.7 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.3 0.10 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 220
4.7 0.20 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 25

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 24.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 3.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 1.6 5 min.



Yeast

English Ale yeast


----------



## jaytee (11/9/06)

> Johno in Nz they have Speights that brew a pale ale using saaz late additons some kiwiws may not like it but i found the aroma was strong as the nz saaz acan be a bit citrus like so a pale ale with saaz would work





> One of the nicest commercial beers in NZ claims to be a tribute to the NZ clone saaz hop (B I think) - Macs Sassy Red. Its one of the only big commercials I can stomach. Wonderful stuff.
> I'm not sure of the exact recipe, but its quite a dark red beer, with tons of late additions and dry hopping. Really sets your mouth on fire, but malty enough to handle it.



There's a few NZ Ales using Saaz varieties and very nice too, Emersons Bookbinder, Sassy Red and Hopsmaker come to mind, all excellent beers.

Sassy Red (from the shed 22 website was Pilsner, caramalt, crystal, dark crystal and chocolate grain (ratios unknnown sorry) and all Saaz B OG I think was 1.046 FG 1.012 (I think) and IBU 30

I use B Saaz for an amber ale. 10IBU of Super Alpha for the boil and then 40gm B Saaz at 10 minutes to go for about 10 IBU and another 20 gm after the boil. Supurb flavour & aroma.


----------



## DJR (11/9/06)

Jazman said:


> as the nz saaz acan be a bit citrus like so a pale ale with saaz would work


 
Absolutely - check the recipes page for my "hop monster APA" - 20g or so of B Saaz at flameout with some Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin. Nice drop that one was. B Saaz is way more citrusy than the Czech Saaz. I'd take the Nelson Sauvin out unless you like major resin flavours.

Really want to get my hands on some NZ D Saaz - the one that gets sold out to the breweries before they even harvest it.

But getting back OT, i reckon any continental style ale or APA would be nice with some Saaz. Just not anything english IMHO.


----------



## johnno (30/9/06)

Made my Saaz ale today.

Due to brewing within a window of opportunity I did not have a starter made up so I had to use the US 56 dry.

This is not something I would normally brew but I am in the process of using all my grain hops and yeast due to a move later this year and do not really want to make any lagers due to the longer time taken.
I will ferment this at 18c.

Recipe as follows. Mashed at 64 and got 70% efficiency. I am really crushing the Powells malts to the point where I border on a stuck sparge. Seems to have helped efficiency a bit.

5.50 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts) (3.0 EBC) Grain 90.2 % 
0.30 kg Powells Caramalt (Powells Malt) (22.0 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.30 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts) (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
78.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (30 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [3.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % 
Bitterness: 38.4 IBU 
Est Color: 7.1 EBC Color: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Mr Bond (30/9/06)

Sound nice actually. My heavilly hopped(chec) saaz ale has a little grassiness, and I mean little, not over powering ,early.But the dominating flava is spicy and lemony to my palate(yum). With a us 56 and that hop schedule you should have a good clean hop driven,subtle malt,summer beer.


----------



## johnno (4/11/06)

Bottled this one today.

Initiall tasted quite grassy, probably due to all the late Saaz additions but it seems to have balanced out quite nicely.

Thats it for me brewing this year due to a move next month.

Will have a bit of catching up to do after I move.


Cheers
johnno


----------



## dr K (4/11/06)

Here is one I posted to another forum earlier this year:
I have no idea what style you would call it !! But it was fine fine beer.
I called it "Farewell to Summer Ale"



> Ahh, the dying light of Sumer, a once great civilization, a civilization that though may indeed have had Pizza, is the Mother of Invention.
> I have promised all who had this on tap that I would publish the recipe so here, at last it is.
> As an asiide I actually did a stupidly complicated multi-step infusion, got the Mother of All stuck sparges and thought I had an infection.....
> For 100 litres
> ...


----------

